# Charleston, WV



## SamanthaBrynn (Sep 2, 2011)

Photos of FACEBOOK YARDSALE | Facebook

This lil girl is listed on a Facebook Yardsale site. I hate it that someone might get her and not know what they are getting or treat her poorly. Anyone near me interested?


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

She wants six hundred dollars for her and the photo appears to show the puppy with a prong collar on already.


----------



## SamanthaBrynn (Sep 2, 2011)

Wvgsd, I noticed that. Think she's just wanting cash?


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

UGH!!! A 10 week old. In a PRONG. Being left OUTSIDE. For sale on FACEBOOK. 

I hate people. I really do.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

I sent her a private message of interest today. No response from her so far. Will check again this evening to see if she has responded.


----------



## BWilson (Mar 16, 2010)

I'd like to put that prong on her and tie her to a tree for the night! How stupid some people can be!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

You can sell dogs on FB now? 

Someone commented in the thread, " lol...you always have a dog for sale!!"


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

DharmasMom said:


> UGH!!! A 10 week old. In a PRONG. Being left OUTSIDE. For sale on FACEBOOK.
> 
> I hate people. I really do.


ditto. Love dogs. People...not so much. Prime example why...


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

I have a dialogue with the owner now. It remains to be seen whether she cares more about the money or whether or not she wants someone to have the puppy that knows and loves this breed. I have called her phone and private messaged her. Waiting to see her response at this point.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

BowWowMeow said:


> You can sell dogs on FB now?
> 
> Someone commented in the thread, " lol...you always have a dog for sale!!"


Ruth: There is a litter of blue registered Pit Bull puppies for sale on this same yardsale site for one thousand dollars each. Also saw Malamute/Husky cross puppies too.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

I am picking her up this afternoon!!!!!!! She will be safe this afternoon.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

WVGSD said:


> I am picking her up this afternoon!!!!!!! She will be safe this afternoon.


how wonderful..she'll be safe...


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

DharmasMom said:


> UGH!!! A 10 week old. In a PRONG. Being left OUTSIDE. For sale on FACEBOOK.
> 
> I hate people. I really do.


I try to like people and give them the benefit of the doubt....but they make it so hard sometimes



WVGSD said:


> I am picking her up this afternoon!!!!!!! She will be safe this afternoon.


Thank you:wub: Poor little girl deserves a great home full of love. So glad the owner made the right choice.


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm (Jun 20, 2011)

WVGSD said:


> I am picking her up this afternoon!!!!!!! She will be safe this afternoon.


That is great news


----------



## SamanthaBrynn (Sep 2, 2011)

WVGSD are you serious?! OMG I am so relieved and happy.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

I will be her foster mom once I get her this afternoon. Very excited that she will be safe and with someone who knows the breed.


----------



## SamanthaBrynn (Sep 2, 2011)

WVGSD said:


> I will be her foster mom once I get her this afternoon. Very excited that she will be safe and with someone who knows the breed.


Me too. Those lil ears we so cute. I hope you'll keep us posted.


----------



## BWilson (Mar 16, 2010)

WVGSD said:


> I am picking her up this afternoon!!!!!!! She will be safe this afternoon.


AWESOME!! Thank you- after you get her in your car you should go back and put that prong on that woman and give it a good tug! Maybe once she feels what it is like she won't ever put one on a puppy again!


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

She told me that she is using the prong collar because she is so stubborn. Thankfully, she is so young that I can create a positive learning environment right away for early training.

This is going to be an adventure as most of my dogs are seniors . It has been five years since there was a puppy in my home.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Shannon you are awesome! I have the highest regard for folks who will foster either seniors, or puppies! You have done both.

Best of luck with this little hooligan!


----------



## SamanthaBrynn (Sep 2, 2011)

WVGSD said:


> She told me that she is using the prong collar because she is so stubborn. Thankfully, she is so young that I can create a positive learning environment right away for early training.
> 
> This is going to be an adventure as most of my dogs are seniors . It has been five years since there was a puppy in my home.


Shannon you are wonderful! A puppy...stubborn? Pfft..never!


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

She is here and quite a happy, healthy, bright and confident puppy. I am calling her Pistol because she is just that . 

In the kitchen with toys









In the backyard


----------



## SamanthaBrynn (Sep 2, 2011)

Awwwwwww. I love those ears and what a great name!!


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Egads!!! I LOVE her!!! Thank you, Thank you, Thank you!!!! For saving her!!!

Hugs, HUGS and more HUGS to you!! Oh and lots of puppy kisses to Pistol  I also love the name!


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

She is adorable!!! Pistol...is a great name. Thanks again. Puppies and seniors, done that....good luck Actually it is an adjustment but our senior K did a better and faster job of teaching our pup some manners before he passed than I ever could of!!


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

Having Pistol in my home is quite a challenge right now because the seniors are NOT thrilled with her and she is also kept apart from my one female with same sex issues. No sense in having a puppy dominated without reason. So, I have three rotation groups currently for eight dogs. Thank God for baby gates, crates, doors with dog flaps and kennels. 

She is a great puppy! In one hour, she got accustomed to seven other dogs, going up and down (open) stairs, dog flaps, a big backyard and a totally new environment. She slept quietly in her crate. I think that this was, in large part, due to the activity level of last night and she was tuckered out by bed time. 

This morning was not too bad and her housetraining is doing well too. She is eager to please and loves praise.


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm (Jun 20, 2011)

Very nice.

Are you going to keep her, or are you going to place her?


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

WVGSD said:


> Having Pistol in my home is quite a challenge right now because the seniors are NOT thrilled with her and she is also kept apart from my one female with same sex issues. No sense in having a puppy dominated without reason. So, I have three rotation groups currently for eight dogs. Thank God for baby gates, crates, doors with dog flaps and kennels.
> 
> She is a great puppy! In one hour, she got accustomed to seven other dogs, going up and down (open) stairs, dog flaps, a big backyard and a totally new environment. She slept quietly in her crate. I think that this was, in large part, due to the activity level of last night and she was tuckered out by bed time.
> 
> ...


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

Pistol met my 6 year old spaniel male last night and, although he is 55 pounds, he was very happy to play with her. Supervision was needed as he is more than a littl exuberant. She plays well with my 8 year old mixed breed male dog too (32 pounds), so she has some canine company.

On Sunday she will go to a CGC training class that just started. I was there last Sunday without a dog and helped the instructor with all of the first time dog owners and trainers. This weekend, we will have a puppy to socialize and start basic obedience with. 

She will see my vet on Friday for her puppy check and all looks great so far. 

The longer that she stays with me, the harder it will be to remain "just her foster mom". At this time, she is a foster puppy .


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

This is DEFINATELY looking more like a potentional 'foster failure' case!! But who could blame you!!! She's adorable!!!


----------



## Beau (Feb 12, 2012)

DharmasMom said:


> UGH!!! A 10 week old. In a PRONG. Being left OUTSIDE. For sale on FACEBOOK.
> 
> I hate people. I really do.


 
Me too.....


----------



## Beau (Feb 12, 2012)

WVGSD said:


> I am picking her up this afternoon!!!!!!! She will be safe this afternoon.


 
Bravo! 

Okay I don't hate ALL people.


----------

